# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Question about the Kris Cutlery 29-II Katana

## Dave Santos

I was just wondering about the Kris Cutlery 29-II Katana. The one with the Bo-hi.

 I was considering purchasing it, but noticed that its Sori is very deep, whgich I'm not fond of, and puts me on the fence about purchasing it. Does anyone have any comparison to the 29-A in terms of the Sori? Is it the same or is the Sori of the 29-II deeper like it seems in the stock photos on KC's website?

----------


## Timo Qvintus

I have no idea but I have Bingo Mihara blade from KC which also has a deep(-ish) sori and it kicks ass. 

BTW, where can you see the sori of the said blades? The pictures look very much alike, and sori isn't included in the measurements?
29-A:


29-II:

----------


## Dave Santos

I was assuming about the Sori of the blades, as the curvature upon just looking at the photos seems more profound on the 29-II than on the 29 A. Admittedly it could just be the angle at which the photograph was taken for each katana, but the stock photos led me to ask my question on this forum.

----------

